# [RESEAU] Probleme de configuration reseau

## graam

Bonsoir,

j'ai mis a jour plusieurs ebuilds de ma gentoo (j'ai nottament vire coldplug pour pouvoir mettre a jour udev) et apres avoir redemarre, je n'ai plus acces au net. J'ai deux interfaces : la premiere semble mal reconnue, la seconde me parait bien configuree mais pourtant je ne ping rien (sauf mes propres interfaces). Je n'ai aucunes iptables. En bootant sur le live-cd, tout fonctionne correctement. 

Voici ma config :

lspci :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)
> 
> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

 

ifconfig :

 *Quote:*   

> eth0      Lien encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-10-DC-00-00-68-D9-C6-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  
> 
>           inet adr:192.168.1.10  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Masque:255.255.255.0
> 
>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

 

route -n :

 *Quote:*   

> Table de routage IP du noyau
> 
> Destination     Passerelle      Genmask         Indic Metric Ref    Use Iface
> 
> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1
> ...

 

modules reseau charges:

 *Quote:*   

> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> sky2                   29320  0 
> 
> forcedeth              31844  0  
> ...

 

J'ai regarde la doc reseau gentoo, baisse tout a tour chaque interface, j'ai force les adresse MAC,  j'ai recompile les modules au cas ou mais la je suis a cour d'idees...   :Embarassed: 

Merci de votre aide !

----------

## titoucha

Quel message d'erreur as-tu si tu essayes de redémarrer tes interface à la main avec /etc/init.d/net.eth0 par exemple.

----------

## MaKKrO

Je trouve ca bizarre d'avoir les 2 interfaces sur le meme reseau...

Ca peut probablement marcher vu que t'as passerelle est definie sur eth1, mais je pense que c'est mieux d'eviter.

Essai un down sur l'une des deux et de pinger l'exterieur..   :Confused: 

[EDIT]

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth0 Lien encap:UNSPEC HWaddr 00-10-DC-00-00-68-D9-C6-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00 
> 
> 

 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

[/EDIT]

----------

## graam

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Quel message d'erreur as-tu si tu essayes de redémarrer tes interface à la main avec /etc/init.d/net.eth0 par exemple.

 

Je n'ai aucun message d'erreur. Par contre il met bien au moins 5 secondes à démarrer mon interface. Après je regarde peut être pas les bon logs, mais sur la console il me met "Ok". Quand j'essaie de forcer une adresse MAC sur eth0 en l'ayant préalablement baissée, ça m'envoie balader. Je n'ai plus le message d'erreur en tête, je le posterai ce soir.

Sinon au départ seule eth0 était configurée. Vu qu'elle marchait pas j'ai essayé eth1 et vu que ma passerelle est 192.168.1.1 et que j'ai la flemme de changer j'ai mis des adresses sur le même réseau. Pour l'exemple j'ai montré mes deux interfaces mais en fait je n'en active qu'une seule (celle que je veux tester) et je modifie les routes en conséquence  :Wink: 

Je n'ai aucun moyen pour l'instant de pinger depuis l'extérieur, je n'ai qu'une machine :/

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

```
ifconfig eth0  adresse_IP  up 

route add default gw 192.168.1.1
```

Tu ping ta passerelle si cela passe il te faut ensuite configurer ton DNS ds  /etc/resolv.conf

```
nameserver  IP_de_Ton_Routeur (si il fait redirecteur) ou IP_du_DNS_Ton_FAI
```

Et tu ping google pour voir si la résolution des noms fonctionne 

```
ping -c 3  google.fr
```

----------

## graam

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> ```
> ifconfig eth0  adresse_IP  up 
> 
> ...

 

Déjà fait, je ne ping pas ma passerelle et c'est bien ça le problème  :Wink: 

En revanche je la ping en bootant sur le live cd, donc ça ne vient pas d'elle.

----------

## kernelsensei

la mac de ton eth0 ça ressemble pas mal à du ethernet over firewire, normal que tu n'arrives pas à pinguer via cette interface si t'es connecté avec une carte reseau et non avec le-dit firewire, de plus, si elle est up, les paquets ne passeront surement pas étant donné que eth0 et eth1 pointent vers le même réseau et sous-réseau.

essaye en désactivant eth0... si tu veux que l'eth1394 ne soit plus chargé au démarrage, tu peux virer le module (si tu l'as) ou alors tu peux renommer tes interfaces avec udev et jouer avec la variable RC_PLUG_SERVICES de /etc/conf.d/rc

Amicalement,

----------

## graam

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> la mac de ton eth0 ça ressemble pas mal à du ethernet over firewire, normal que tu n'arrives pas à pinguer via cette interface si t'es connecté avec une carte reseau et non avec le-dit firewire, de plus, si elle est up, les paquets ne passeront surement pas étant donné que eth0 et eth1 pointent vers le même réseau et sous-réseau.
> 
> essaye en désactivant eth0... si tu veux que l'eth1394 ne soit plus chargé au démarrage, tu peux virer le module (si tu l'as) ou alors tu peux renommer tes interfaces avec udev et jouer avec la variable RC_PLUG_SERVICES de /etc/conf.d/rc
> 
> Amicalement,

 

Merci pour cette piste. J'ai viré eth1394 et l'interface eth0 a disparu. Il faut donc que je trouve le bon module à charger pour Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15). Sinon à chaque fois que je fait un ping, je désactive bien l'interface que je n'utilise pas donc l'histoire de même réseau n'est pas en cause je pense. Et par défaut ça utilise la première route potable dans la table de routage.

----------

## MaKKrO

Bon alors la...

J'ai a peu pres le meme probleme !

Je tape l'hallu la !

J'ai 3 Cartes reseau, 

une built-in : nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

et 2 PCI : Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:E6:62:52:2C

          inet addr:192.168.1.1  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:16 Base address:0x2000

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:2E:7F:AB:07

          inet addr:<ip_static>  Bcast:80.255.255.255  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:585 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:456 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:16

          RX bytes:52914 (51.6 Kb)  TX bytes:66544 (64.9 Kb)

          Interrupt:17 Base address:0xa400

eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:2E:7F:A4:84

          inet addr:192.168.2.1  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:18 Base address:0xa800

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:1569 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1569 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:353439 (345.1 Kb)  TX bytes:353439 (345.1 Kb)

```

Si je connecte d'abord eth0, elle s'allume et ca marche impecc mais alors eth2 ne s'allume pas, et je peux rien faire, juste un ping en local !

Si je connecte d'abord eth2, c'est l inverse, eth2 marche au poil et eth0 veut rien savoir !

J;entend par connecter, juste brancher le cable rezal !

eth0 et eth2 sont les 2 cartes PCI.

Si vous avez une idee, je suis preneur !!!

[edit]

@ graam : tu peux peut etre essayer ca, soit sur de n'avoir qu;un seul cable de brancher, et re test !   :Rolling Eyes: 

[/edit]

----------

## nemo13

 *MaKKrO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si je connecte d'abord eth0, elle s'allume et ca marche impecc mais alors eth2 ne s'allume pas, et je peux rien faire, juste un ping en local !
> 
> Si je connecte d'abord eth2, c'est l inverse, eth2 marche au poil et eth0 veut rien savoir !
> ...

 

Bonsoir,

N'aurais-tu pas fait joujou avec :

```
sys-apps/ifplugd

     Available versions:  0.28-r5 0.28-r6 0.28-r7

     Installed versions:  0.28-r7(18:43:42 14.02.2007)(-doc)

     Homepage:            http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/ifplugd/

     Description:         Brings up/down ethernet ports automatically with cable detection
```

 ?

----------

## man in the hill

 *MaKKrO wrote:*   

> J'ai 3 Cartes reseau, 
> 
> une built-in : nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)
> 
> et 2 PCI : Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
> ...

 

Salut,

Je ne veux pas  éluder le problème mais as-tu besoin de toutes ces cartes ?

----------

## lesourbe

etc-update   :Question: 

----------

## MaKKrO

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Salut,
> 
> Je ne veux pas  éluder le problème mais as-tu besoin de toutes ces cartes ?

 

Oui oui   :Wink: 

Je vais voir l'histoire du ifplugd et de l'etc-update demain !

Merci

----------

